# Moved threads on this board. Does anyone now find posting here very confusing?



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Or is it just me?

Personally, I now find this board very hard to negotiate, as the number of moved threads looks very offputting and confusing.  It has stopped me reading this board as I cannot work out what is now happening here.

I believe it may be potentially putting posters off posting here and that may be an issue?  Do we need to rethink the subject headings of the board?  Clearly others must be confused as to where to post or there wouldn't have been a need to move so many threads?  Did they have to be moved in the first place??

When you click on the 'Over 40s' link on the main page you should surely get to the TTC over 40 page as the main page because that is where the majority of posters want to be.  Sub headings should be parenting etc. as they are potentially sub issues?

Would like to know others opinions on this please.

Best,
Daisy
xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hi Daisy,

As you know the boards have been tidied and changed around generally, so in keeping with this I have tidied up this area too.  I have just put the posts from this non specific area into the sub headings of TTC or Parenting for the over 40's as per the content of each thread.  In its place is a link to the previous post so anyone who is looking for a post they have made can find it now in its correct place.  Some threads have remained as I'm still unsure where they belong.

Re headings in general I will speak to Admin to advise the way forward.

Thanks for pointing out your worries about the over 40's area though   

Shelley x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Thanks very much Shelley.

Daisy
xxxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

The TTC area is now the first area you get to, and the parenting and pregnancy is now the only sub heading.  Hope this makes things easier and less confusing as to where you post what.

Shelley x


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

It can be a bit confusing where to post what and that's why the moderators move stuff to shove people in the right direction . good luck x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Maisy,

Unfortunately my problem is with the moving of the posts.  I certainly wasn't confused with the boards before but I am now.  I have been on these boards since 2004 and this has never been an issue before?  If it ain't broke... don't fix it perhaps?

Thanks for your help though!

Daisy
x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Daisy,  Is the new layout now easier for you?  You should no longer be able to see the moved post notifications

Shelley x


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Shelley,

On first (tired!) glance, that looks heaps better.  Thank you for responding so kindly and quickly to my rather grumpy complaints!  I hope it will be better for others too?

Best,
Daisy
xxxx


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi, 

I posted yesterday and can't find it :-( x


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

I take that back... Found it  
Not that anyone seems to be able to help, guess maybe
Its only happened to me.
Xx


----------

